
The Shadow Inc. App That Failed in Iowa Last Night - danso
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3m33x/heres-the-shadow-inc-app-that-failed-in-iowa-last-night
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22240208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22240208).

